# Advice on internet providers



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone give me some advice or reccomendations on who to use for internet access? I need unlimited use, phone and broadband. I had been really just looking at CYTA but then someone recommended spidernet. so i hope someone can give me some help. 

I have a few questions - 

does anyone use either of these? 
are they any good? 
any other companies I should look at? 
What sort of costs?
How long does it take to get it installed?
anything else i need to know?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

We are with Cyta only because I have to have internet access and they are the main telecoms provider. I'll be interested to se what anyone has to say about Spidernet.

Our Cyta bill breaks down as:

Cytanet Service: Monthly Charges = 11,50
Telephone Service: Monthly Charges = 13,93
Broadband Services: Monthly Charges = 17,50

Then add the VAT at 15% and call charges. 

NB if you are dialling International numbers, if you dial 1018 first it makes the call much, much cheaper. I only found this out last week!

It took about a week for the landline and broadband to be installed. You have to pay 150 EUR deposit in cash. Once you've paid the deposit they send out an engineer to check that the line is ok. Ours stayed and helped set up the broadband but I don't think they have to. There was about 100 EUR of extra charges on our first bill too.


----------

